# Skill assessment - Sri Lanka



## Nevetha (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I have arranged the below documents

1. Passport Document
2. Driving License or NIC 
3. CV
4. Degree Certification and transcript
5. Employment Referrals letter
6. Payslips
7. Bank Statements - yet to be done

i'll be scanning the originals, high quality scans, and will group them to pdfs

1. is there any document i have to get them verified by a lawyer?
2. and should i upload my A/Ls and O/Ls results too?
3. Have i missed any important document?
4. Should i write an RPL in any case?
5. as requested I'll be just grouping each qualification and employment seperately, so does the employment pdf supposed to inclue, referral letter, payslip and bank statement together?


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Since you will be submitting copies of the original, it makes sense to get the copies certified by a lawyer. I got all my copies certified by a lawyer.

2. It depends on which institute does the skill assessment. If I remember correctly, I submitted A/L, O/L certificates for the ACS.

3. Again it depends on the skill assessment institute. It's important that the service letter includes all your job responsibilities. If the employer doesn't provide a detailed service letter, you could ask your manager to give a statutory declaration.

4. It depends on the skill assessment institute. I didn't do a RPL.

5. I didn't group it together like that but I think it might help in your case.


----------

